# BLASC startet nichtmehr seit dem 24.11.07



## Rain-Bird (25. November 2007)

Hallo,

seit dem 24.11.07 will BLASC bei mir nicht mehr starten, windows Vista melden immer folgenden Fehler:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	BLASC.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	2.2.5.207
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	2a425e19
  Fehlermodulname:	kernel32.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.0.6000.16386
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4549bd80
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	0004fcac
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	b37c
  Zusatzinformation 2:	2a7328d8bb40c81c93b4b5f46adb8e10
  Zusatzinformation 3:	b37c
  Zusatzinformation 4:	2a7328d8bb40c81c93b4b5f46adb8e10

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzrichtlinie:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=501...mp;clcid=0x0407

Ich hatte an diesem Tag aber nichs neues installiert.

Woran kann das nun also liegen?

Habe auch schon versucht BLASC neu zu installieren, aber dann kommt genau der gleiche Fehler :-(

mfg
Marcel


----------



## John Doe (25. November 2007)

Meines möchte auch nicht mehrstarten:

AppName: blasc.exe	 AppVer: 2.2.5.207	 ModName: kernel32.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.3119	 Offset: 00012a5b

Das hat mein WinXP dazu gesagt


----------



## ElCidVivar (26. November 2007)

John schrieb:


> Meines möchte auch nicht mehrstarten:
> 
> AppName: blasc.exe	 AppVer: 2.2.5.207	 ModName: kernel32.dll
> ModVer: 5.1.2600.3119	 Offset: 00012a5b
> ...



Gleiches Problem, ebenso WinXP.
ca. gegen 20 Uhr gestartet hat auch noch Addons aktualisiert,
dann beim beenden gegen 0 Uhr kam diese Fehlermeldung.
Direkt VScan's ect., mein System ist Virus frei.


----------



## Hanniballus (27. November 2007)

/sign

Auch bei mir hat sich Blasc2 verabschiedet und möchte nicht mehr starten.
Bei mir kommt aber sofort nach dem Start die Meldung : "Blasc2 hat einen Fehler festgestellt und muss beendet werden" 
Hab Blasc komplett runtergeschmissen und neu installiert. Geholfen hat es nix.


----------



## Edmund (27. November 2007)

Bei mir funzt Blasc zwar noch, aber die Einstellungen merken sich von einem zum anderen Mal nicht, dass Blasc beim Windows-Start mitgestartet wird. Muss Blasc vor WOW immer manuell starten, was immer wieder mal vergessen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkon84 (27. November 2007)

Meins will auch nicht mehr starten seit ich baggins damit geladen hab...
Exeption EConvertError in Modul BLASC.exe bei 00009E26 "ist kein gültiger integerwert"
Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht


----------



## Xeraton (28. November 2007)

Tja meines geht auch immer noch nicht...

Ich bin mal gespannt wann buffed etwas dagegen macht. Das forum hier ist langsm von diesen threads überfüllt. Wenn wenigstens der manuelle upload gehen würde.

Jetzt hat man sich so von euren Ace-updates abhäniggemacht das es echt nicht mehr möglich ist die ganzen addons manuell zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Hanniballus (28. November 2007)

Leider muss ich sagen das der Support auch schon bessere Zeiten erlebt hat. Habe an den Support eine Mail geschrieben, aber geantwortet wird da auch nicht. 
Wenn man sich wenigstens dazu durchringen könnte zu sagen wir arbeiten daran... bitte etwas Geduld, aber einfach mal garnix machen ist schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2007)

Hanniballus schrieb:


> Wenn man sich wenigstens dazu durchringen könnte zu sagen wir arbeiten daran... bitte etwas Geduld, aber einfach mal garnix machen ist schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde dich so eine Antwort zufriedenstellen bzw. würdest du das ernstnehmen? Wie schon mehrfach hier im Forum geschrieben: Wir lesen alle Beiträge, wir nehmen es alles auf und arbeiten an Lösungen. Wir können nur nicht aus zeitlichen Gründen NICHT auf mehrfach gleich auftretende Probleme individuell auf jede Anfrage eingehen.  Wir haben leider kein 500-köpfiges Support-Team das 24/7 vor dem Support-Postfach oder dem Forum hockt, um alles individuell zu beantworten - Ihr müsst uns das also nachsehen, das wir nur vereinzelt direkt auf Probleme eingehen.


----------



## Darkon84 (28. November 2007)

Klar kann man das verstehen^^ bei einem spontanen massen ausfall von blasc (man kann davon ausgehen das nicht alle hier gepostet haben) wäre zumindest ein kurzes wir arbeiten dran nett.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2007)

Darkon84 schrieb:


> bei einem spontanen massen ausfall von blasc



Wäre das der Fall, gäbe es dazu sogar eine "wir arbeiten daran" News. ;-)


----------



## Darkon84 (28. November 2007)

ja das is ein argument ^^ ok aber woran liegt es den nu das sovielen blasc abstürzt? und auch noch mit der selben meldung.....

Mfg Darkon


----------



## Hanniballus (29. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wäre das der Fall, gäbe es dazu sogar eine "wir arbeiten daran" News. ;-)



Mein lieber Zam, niemand verlangt das ihr 24/7/365 am PC hockt und unsere Probleme sofort behebt.  Das mal als erstes.
ABER .... ich kenne auf meinem Server mindestens 40-50 Leute die auch Probleme mit Blasc haben. Und das kann man schon ´ne Volkskrankheit nennen. 
Wenn es Euch weiterhilft kann ich ja mal die Fehlermeldung hier rein posten. 
AppName: blasc.exe AppVer: 2.2.5.207 ModName: kernel32.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.3119 Offset: 00012a5b

Es nützt ja keinem was wenn man sich hier gegenseitig anmotzt, konstruktive Hilfe der User und evtl. mal 1 Satz des Buffed-Teams wie "wir wissen nicht warum , aber wir suchen..." oder "Lösung folgt" reichen ja aus um den Burgfrieden zu wahren.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2007)

Hanniballus schrieb:


> evtl. mal 1 Satz des Buffed-Teams wie "wir wissen nicht warum , aber wir suchen..." oder "Lösung folgt" reichen ja aus um den Burgfrieden zu wahren.



Das ist es ja - die gibts - man muss nur bereits vorhandene Threads zum gleichen Thema öffnen.


----------



## Taramur (29. November 2007)

Tjoa wie kriegt man denn nun den Blasc wieder zum laufen? Ich hab auch schon alles ausprobiert. Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde hier im Forum nichts wo evtl was beschrieben wird. Oder bin ich nur zu doof zum suchen?

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## DDAnderson (30. November 2007)

Also dieses von euch genannte Problem habe ich nun nicht. Bei mir startet Blasc einwandfrei. Dafür ein anderes:

Blasc lädt die Daten seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr hoch. Jedes mal wenn ich in WoW war und das Spiel beende kommt der Spruch es gäbe keine Daten zum upload. Dabei ist mein Bergbauskill auf 375 gestiegen sowie Juwelenschleifen auf 371, ich habe neue Rezepte darunter ein epic etc etc. Das einzigste was er uploadet sind die quests, händler und soweiter. 


MfG


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2007)

Wir haben demnächst wieder ein dickes Update des BLASCProfilers, mit Bugfixes und kleineren Erweiterungen. Einfach mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerenceHill89 (30. November 2007)

oO also füße still und kaffee trinken
außerdem man kann auch mal 1woche ohne blasc auskommen die addons werden auch noch ne weile weiterfunktionieren


----------

